# G4003G



## raven7usa (Oct 29, 2014)

Just ordered a G4003G lathe a couple of minutes ago. Now the wait for delivery begins. I may have some questions from time to time, so hopefully those who have this lathe can give me the benefit of their expertise.


----------



## Jawn (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice choice. Sadly it wasn't in the budget for me, so I got a G0602. It was quick though, order-to-delivery was 5 days. Hopefully yours comes quickly and undamaged.


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 29, 2014)

Hopefully they won't push it out the back of a cargo plane with a parachute attached to it.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice choice! it is on my short list for my next lathe. I have gotten a little concerned lately though as the Grizzly website changed the thumbnail pics of the machine and I noticed that the closeup of the compound assy is different that the one depicted in the larger pictures. I will be VERY interested in seeing pictures of yours.  )


----------



## coolidge (Oct 29, 2014)

Bill what the hell? Its not just the compound what's that steel column behind it with the screw and power cable hanging down? In any case OP good choice I have the G4003G myself.


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 29, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Bill what the hell? itts not just the compound what's that steel column behind it with the screw and power cable hanging down? In any case OP good choice I have the G4003G myself.
> 
> View attachment 86743



Interesting, they've added another axis to it. :rofl:
Dave
BTW, I love my G4003G even without the spare part thingy.


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll give everyone an update as to what is standard equipment that is now being shipped.


----------



## Falcon67 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm - pics are messed up for sure.  But I found this in green, maybe Grizzly will have one in white

http://www.amazon.com/Bolton-Complete-Cooling-Wrenches-Warranty/dp/B003M6EDS4


----------



## drs23 (Oct 30, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Interesting, they've added another axis to it. :rofl:
> Dave
> BTW, I love my G4003G even without the spare part thingy.



You may be joking but that's exactly what it looks like. A G4003G mill/drill? Hmmm...


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe Grizzly is throwing in the mill part because they like me best...


----------



## coolidge (Oct 30, 2014)

Round column = FAIL imo


----------



## Chip (Oct 30, 2014)

Did you score the discount from Grizzly?


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 30, 2014)

Nobody replied when I asked in the discount thread, so I had to pay listed price.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you talked to them about what it actually is since the photo is incomplete?


----------



## Chip (Oct 30, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> Nobody replied when I asked in the discount thread, so I had to pay listed price.



I'm stubborn, I'm going to wait them out. Unless, I find something I like better in the meantime. :thinking:


----------



## Walsheng (Oct 30, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Bill what the hell? Its not just the compound what's that steel column behind it with the screw and power cable hanging down? In any case OP good choice I have the G4003G myself.
> 
> View attachment 86743



I bought on in May and I didn't get that extra part! I have only been using is since setting it up in June but I have been using it a lot  It has been a real workhorse for me, very pleased.
The only complaint I have, and it is the same complaint I have for all the Grizzly machines (I have 3), is the paint chips off if you look at it wrong.  Other than that, a real nice machine.

John


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 30, 2014)

These pics only showed up a couple of weeks ago. Weird.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 30, 2014)

Bill I could design a lathe stand to let me wheel the 12z mill head in/over my G4003G :think1:


----------



## raven7usa (Oct 31, 2014)

Could those pictures be leaked/classified photos from Grizzly's R&D dept. at Area 51? Could explain why the compound looks different for use with the mill. Expected delivery for me is Monday.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 31, 2014)

My concern with the new compound is that it looks like it positions the QCTP 5. to .6 higher than normal which would make getting the larger tooling positioned below spindle center line an issue. That could force use of a AXA vs a BXA QCTP.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Oct 31, 2014)

just ordered a grizzly g640 combo 17 inch wood / metal band saw - received in good condition after 3 days - workmanship on saw - really good, everything rounded, smooth, good finish, table finely ground, no complaints - can't wait to start using it!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 31, 2014)

coolidge said:


> My concern with the new compound is that it looks like it positions the QCTP 5. to .6 higher than normal which would make getting the larger tooling positioned below spindle center line an issue. That could force use of a AXA vs a BXA QCTP.



My concern is the cross slide to compound interface looks less robust than that depicted in the larger picture. I have a similar mechanism on my SB 8k and am going to be making a replacement that is more rigid. Don't want to have to do this twice...


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 31, 2014)

We are approaching that wonderful, magical time of the year...

...yes, I am talking about 1 Jan, when the new Grizzly catalog comes out!

I suspect that we will see an optional mill attachment for the lathe, since two of the 4003G pictures show the mill attachment.

ho hum.  I hope there is something more magical than that, since it really is of limited use (unless you don't have floor space for a real mill).


----------



## coolidge (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes but there's nothing to attach that mill attachment to except the lathe bed and I'm not sure I'd want something like that tweaking it. Then there is the potential for this to cause an issue if you are trying to install a DRO. We'll see how well Grizzly thought this through.


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 1, 2014)

A few years ago Grizzly had a 12x36 3 in 1. I bet someone grabbed some old pictures of it by accident. The controls in the photos with the mill attachment don't match the other photos.
Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 1, 2014)

Yea, I figure someone screwed up and grabbed the wrong pics. Or at least that is what I'm hoping happened.

And I too am anticipating the new catalog. Next year may be when I can get my 'big' lathe. (well, big for me anyway...)  

OP: Any ETA on this new toy of yours? Want to see some pics of this bad boy.


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 1, 2014)

ETA is Monday between 12:00 and 3:00 PM via UPS Freight.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 1, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> A few years ago Grizzly had a 12x36 3 in 1. I bet someone grabbed some old pictures of it by accident. The controls in the photos with the mill attachment don't match the other photos.
> Dave


The 3n1 was the old green color scheme.


----------



## metalmole (Nov 1, 2014)

I have had a G4003 for 14 years, I have made some minor adjustments and upgrades, the only problem I have had was a motor starter, easy fix....this lathe has paid for itself many many many times over, its been a great machine...


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 2, 2014)

What were the adjustments/upgrades you've done to your lathe?


----------



## metalmole (Nov 3, 2014)

I ran the machine for a bit to get familiar with it, I then tightened up the saddle, the cross slide and the compound, adjusted the spindle bearings, isolated the motor mounts and checked the bed to spindle alignment, of course aligned the tailstock as well, also changed out the gear box oil/saddle oil and have always kept the machine lubed and clean...also put an ER40 chuck plate on it which has been a dream for repeatability......I also made a out board spider for the spindle bore...


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks mole. Just got my G4003G lathe delivered this afternoon. Slowly working on getting things cleaned and checking things over before mounting on the stands. Found some small filings in the head stock cavity. (Was shipped without oil). I'll get them cleaned out tomorrow.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 3, 2014)

Dude, you're supposed to have pics up already!  :congratulations:


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 10, 2014)

coolidge said:


> My concern with the new compound is that it looks like it positions the QCTP 5. to .6 higher than normal which would make getting the larger tooling positioned below spindle center line an issue. That could force use of a AXA vs a BXA QCTP.



Compound doesn't seem too high. With a 3/8" tool in holder on center, there is still a 1/2" from bottom of tool holder to compound.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> Compound doesn't seem too high. With a 3/8" tool in holder on center, there is still a 1/2" from bottom of tool holder to compound.



I was speaking of that picture with the modified compound and the steel column in the background, did you get that milling attachment with your new G4003G?


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope, no milling attachment. They must of thought that I didn't want/need it.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2014)

Hint...


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 10, 2014)

I would have to sell a lot of pencils on the street corner to have an Aloris...


----------



## epanzella (Nov 10, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Bill what the hell? Its not just the compound what's that steel column behind it with the screw and power cable hanging down? In any case OP good choice I have the G4003G myself.
> 
> View attachment 86743


That's not a picture of a G4003G. There's a milling column and the cross slide has T-slots. I have my G4003G going on two years and I luv the machine. Accurate, trouble free, with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2014)

epanzella said:


> That's not a picture of a G4003G. There's a milling column and the cross slide has T-slots. I have my G4003G going on two years and I luv the machine. Accurate, trouble free, with all the bells and whistles.



Look closely at the model number I believe it does say G4003G, the mystery continues...


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 10, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Look closely at the model number I believe it does say G4003G, the mystery continues...



I do believe you are correct. Maybe you(raven) should call and ask where your milling attachment is. :roflmao: 
Dave


----------



## epanzella (Nov 10, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Look closely at the model number I believe it does say G4003G, the mystery continues...
> 
> View attachment 87552


Geez, I think you're right Coolidge! I was looking at the other picture that didn't show much of the headstock. In the wider angle shot it sure looks like a G4003G with a milling column.


----------

